# Teen girl, abandoned city



## Pomo (Mar 11, 2020)

teen girl portrait, abandoned city by Pomo, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2020)

Those are quite the shoes!  Very much like the image.


----------



## Donde (Mar 11, 2020)

Super duper photo Pomo and she's a stunner. One wonders what she saw through the broken window,


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 11, 2020)

Very good shot.......


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 11, 2020)

Very compelling photograph you made. I love her two tone hair, the way she's framed, and her eye!


----------



## Pomo (Mar 12, 2020)

Thank you guys! 
We walked around the territory of an abandoned factory, she was surprised when she looked through the window. I just snapped that moment.


----------



## edsland (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice, love the look


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 12, 2020)

great photo


----------



## Pomo (Mar 12, 2020)

edsland said:


> Very nice, love the look





Photo Lady said:


> great photo


Many thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2020)

Good shot, man!


----------



## Pomo (Mar 12, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Good shot, man!


Thank you Derrel!


----------



## Granddad (Mar 14, 2020)

You had some strange images in the past that were a bit beyond me but more recently you've combined your sense of adventure with more traditional processing and shooting and I absolutely LOVE them. This one is really, really good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pomo (Mar 14, 2020)

Granddad said:


> You had some strange images in the past that were a bit beyond me but more recently you've combined your sense of adventure with more traditional processing and shooting and I absolutely LOVE them. This one is really, really good! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for your comment, Granddad. I am afraid to present my work in the future )


----------



## davholla (Mar 17, 2020)

Very nice - could be the cover for an apocalyptic novel.


----------



## Pomo (Mar 17, 2020)

davholla said:


> Very nice - could be the cover for an apocalyptic novel.


Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Pomo (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm glad to say, this photo won photo of the month:
March 2020 Photo of the Month

Thanks for your voting, guys!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 13, 2020)

Quite a lovely shot.
IMO, her shoes draw too much attention and there is too much empty non-contributing space at the top and her feet are very close to the margin.
Yes, I realize her head is at the thirds but that's not a firm rule, imo.)
If  she is moved up in the frame, more added at the bottom and a slight vignette added, several things happen.
Besides that she isn't standing on the bottom margin, the corners are closed off and that jagged window glass actually accentuates her face.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 21, 2020)

@Pomo Nice Shot!


----------



## Pomo (Apr 21, 2020)

enezdez said:


> Nice Shot!


Thank you!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 24, 2020)

@Pomo,

You didn't mention my comment.
Does that mean that it's a waste of time to be critical of your postings?


----------



## Pomo (Apr 25, 2020)

The_Traveler said:


> You didn't mention my comment.
> Does that mean that it's a waste of time to be critical of your postings?


Hello The_Traveler. Thank you for the feedback.
I like your variant, but decided to leave more space around the girl.


----------

